

Discover the value of every thing you own  - jeffberezny
http://www.trov.com

======
RV86
Is it possible that the highly affluent individual Trov seems to target would
be too busy being highly affluent to use Trov? I don't mean to sound glib or
naysay -- I just mean that that someone who's reached that level of wealth
tends to have already delegated many of the functions Trov seems to offer via
accountants and assistants. I suppose Trov's argument might be that Trov could
disrupt/replace those delegates -- but I'm not quite seeing it. Just trying to
puzzle this one out.

------
joshfraser
Speaking of everything you own, I love Paul Graham's post on the topic:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/stuff.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/stuff.html)

~~~
yukichan
That post reminded me of Carlin's skit about stuff:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvgN5gCuLac](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvgN5gCuLac)

------
acjohnson55
Would it be fair to say that this is intended mostly for the high net worth
individual?

At first I thought it was more of a way to keep track of a normal person's
belongings, but with the appraisal feature, it seems to be more for
collectibles.

~~~
nilkn
Mid-way on the page, the examples it shows are a $2.5M home, a $90k car, and a
$20k painting. I think you are correct.

It's an interesting idea and it very well may succeed, but I think even here
on HN its affluent target demographic will be at most a small percentage of
readers.

~~~
hamburglar
Sometimes the target of such a product is not high-net-worth individuals, but
people who think high-net-worth individuals are the target and aspire to that
status.

------
jon_black
For the consumer, this is a great way to feed the ego: "Looky! Looky! I has me
a high value stuffs! Therefore, I'd must be wonderfuls! Mmmm I is feeling
better in my lifes."

For the owners, this is a great way to find out what stuff people have so
advertising can be targeted: "Oh look, Billie has two x's, so companies
selling a similar x should really advertise to him/her...and pay us for the
privilege"

What I really like about this is that I doubt many of us give a crap about
cataloguing our possessions....until there's a freakin' app for it.

------
PeterisP
Security should be a key priority for such a service - as it is, their data
will be a treasure trove for criminals, so they should expect attacks by
professionals.

~~~
ThatGeoGuy
It appears that they do take certain security measures:
[http://www.trov.com/security/](http://www.trov.com/security/)

Though, I'm not sure how I feel about some of their caveats, most notably 1
and 2 below, which correspond to exceptions about disclosing your data to
third parties [1] and deleting your data [2]:

    
    
        [1] Unless legally required to comply under court order.
    
        [2] Unless compelled by a legal, court, judicial or administrative order to retain it.
    
        [3] [AES-256-CBC](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard)
    

Number [3] above is in regards to the encryption standard they use for your
data. Unfortunately, I can't comment on how good it is compared to other
options (XTS, OCB), but it seems like [1] and [2] imply that they can get
access to your data, so I think more explanation with regards to how they
manage passwords / encryption keys is necessary to really judge the system.

~~~
wyager
If they can be compelled to decrypt your data, their encryption system is
probably worthless.

------
ignostic
Here's what I love about the idea: it's very easy to monetize with high-margin
products and services. It's already closely tied to assets and purchasing with
a valuable customer base. I see huge potential!

The problem I see is that it's going to be hard to get people to enter all of
their things into an app on an ongoing basis. It makes life _seem_ more
complicated by adding an additional step. If users fall behind and fail to
enter items the app loses its usefulness. It seems to me the best thing Trov
can do is make adding new items as easy as possible.

~~~
quotient
Well, remember the 80-20 rule: it is likely that only a small number of your
assets constitute the vast majority of your net worth. You're not going to
enter _everything you own_. Simply entering the valuable things should be a
sufficient approximation, which is what I think the user would be interested
in, rather than a pedantic to-the-last penny assessment, since Trov itself
returns merely _estimates_.

------
pjmorris
The first thing I thought was 'Do I really want to publicize all I own?' I
don't have much of significant value, so I'd expect the high net worth
individuals whom this appears to be targeted at would be even more concerned
about becoming targets (e.g. of advertisers and thieves) based on the data it
collects.

------
siculars
This is like a cat burglars wet dream.

------
sharemywin
could be a good way to document things for insurance purposes.

------
droopyEyelids
It needs an easy but obscure way your friends could "hack" your trove account
and find out how much all your stuff was worth. Or maybe make it like a sign-
off of some sort... "verify your friend's trove". Maybe then it doesn't show
what your stuff is valued at, but your friends can 'hack' it by viewing
source.

Then it'd be nice for vouyerism and conspicuous consumption, maybe it'd go
'viral' when view source made it to twitter. Otherwise you better pay people
for filling out an advertising survey.

